
Show HN: VSCode extension to quickly copy(and open) GitHub blame and code urls - tiriplicamihai
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=mihai-tiriplica.vscode-github-blamer
======
tiriplicamihai
The extension is the equivalent of Githubinator from Sublime. It solves the
use case of quickly answering questions from your team mates about where is a
piece of code - copy the URL from your IDE and share it with them.

